# When pax tells you 5 stars you will get but you don’t



## BkS (Dec 26, 2017)

I’m so fed up with this rating BS. Takes forever to go up a point but with 1 4star rating you go down. 

Pax leave car, happy and thankful and promise to give 5 stars and then bam you get 3/4 stars seconds later and no tip . Like wtf


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Touch screen is touchy. Some people have clumsy fingers, especially the dumb drunks.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sometimes pax will lie to you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Sometimes pax will lie to you.


Not sometimes, most times.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Not sometimes, most times.


In my case I think it's only 49% of the time. You must be over 50%.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

BkS said:


> Pax leave car, happy and thankful and promise to give 5 stars and then bam you get 3/4 stars seconds later and no tip . Like wtf


I think the ratings, some of them sometimes get stuck in the system. Picked up my own partner one evening, I watched as he gave me a five star when we got in the driveway. It didn't come through. I didn't see any change in the 5 star count until a few days later when I completed the next trip. Sometimes I see the 5 star count go up by 2 or 3 after only having done 1 trip in a new day.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

You need to realize it's based on 500 rated rides, and if you have 500 that taking away a 5 star ride and replacing it with a 5 star ride does nothing for you.

Or it could be uber hates you


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Or it could be uber hates you


They hate all of us! They see us as cost not profit. We are the company! They should pamper us and live off our crumbs. But the opposite is true. Crazy!

I'll be out driving tomorrow. See y'all out there.

Oh and ratings don't matter.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I will give a day's worth of rides, and see my 5 star count go up maybe 10.

Then take a day off.

Then give maybe 4 rides, and watch my 5 star count go up another 8.

Oh..... and ratings don't matter.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

They don't want you to know who gave the rating. You know where they live.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

They also don't want us giving retaliation ratings, which many drivers do anyway despite not really knowing who gave them the low rating. If they let us know who it was, at least those who do such things would be targeting them to the right people.


----------



## Malone33 (Apr 8, 2018)

Imagine if it actually mattered.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Parableman said:


> They also don't want us giving retaliation ratings, which many drivers do anyway despite not really knowing who gave them the low rating. If they let us know who it was, at least those who do such things would be targeting them to the right people.


You can't retaliate anymore.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Malone33 said:


> Imagine if it actually mattered.


Pickup yesterday, woman says she had to remake her Uber account because her old phone was stolen. All those ratings she earned over the past 3 years, all the blocks, gone. Do the ratings really matter in the long run?


----------

